# طرق تدريس الهندسة فى الوطن العربى



## الهيثم حسن (15 مارس 2011)

مع التجربة الشخصية ومن خلال دراستى فان طرق التدريس للهندسة والعلوم التطبيقية غير مواكب ولا يفى بتوصيل معلومات تشبع رغبة المتلقى وتعينه على الاصرار للبحث عن زيادة معلوماته
عموما هذا ما ينعكس على قدرة الابداع لدى الفرد والتحجيم لهذه القدرة من قبل الاساتذة بقصد او من غير قصد
ثانيا عدم تطور المناهج لتواكب التطور المتسارع الذى يشهده العالم فى مجالات الهندسة المختلفة
بالمختصر المفيد ما يدرس الان فى الجامعات العربية عموما هو تاريخ الهندسة وليس الهندسة المتطورة التى تواكب العصر
اكبر دليل على هذا الكلام ماهو تصنيف اقرب جامعة عربية فى التصنيف العالمى للجامعات


----------



## ناادية (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
صحيح انا ايضا احس كأنني آخذ فكرة او ثقافة عامة فقط عن الهندسة المعمارية يوجد لدينا نقص كبييييييييييير و اسباب هذا كثيرة 
الله يعيننا


----------

